# iframe ohne border!?



## missy (31. August 2003)

hi,

hab da nen kleines problem 
und zwar würde ich gerne diesen rahmen (border) bei dem iframe weghaben.
ich hab border="0" angegeben aber irgendwie bekomm ich den nich weg.

so hab ichs eingebunden:
<div align="center"><iframe name="frame" src="main.htm" width="393" height="400" border="0"></iframe></div>  

und hier könnt ihr mal gucken:

KLiCK ME


----------



## Fabian H (31. August 2003)

```
frameborder="0"
```


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

oh bin ich blöd  
da hätte man ja selbst drauf kommen können.
ich hatte mit das so von self.html geholt *g und dachte das es richtig sei.


danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## mAu (1. September 2003)

Soweit ich weis, muss man auch noch framespacing=0 einfügen, damit dass auch bei Netscape geht! Bin mir da aber nit so sicher!


----------



## daDom (21. Oktober 2003)

Gibts denn maybe hier jemand, der Netscape hat und das bestätigen kann?

Ich müsste das dann nämlich auch einsetzen  

Aber gibt ja nicht viele, die Netscape haben...

IE überwiegt...


----------

